# Friends Come in All Shapes and Sizes!



## Debby

Time for another feel good video!


----------



## AZ Jim

That is a Goodie Deb.


----------



## hollydolly

Brilliant, loved that!!


----------



## Ameriscot

Loved that!!!


----------



## DoItMyself

Now that is about as adorable as it gets.


----------



## Cookie

Awwww - sweet - thanks Debbie


----------



## RadishRose

Bravo!


----------



## Meanderer

"Golly what a video"!  Fun song too!  Thank you Debbie!


----------



## AprilT

Very cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I saw that commercial on TV Debby, and loved it, thanks for posting!


----------



## Debby

I'm glad you all enjoyed it!  I loved the orang-utan at the end, where he just flops straight back.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Debby

Such a lovely story.  Unfortunately I believe Bella has since died and Tara grieved the loss terribly.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*
Animal control officers in Anderson, S.C., thought that a barking shih tzu was stuck in a ravine. Turns out, she was there nursing and protecting a tiny abandoned kitten she had found.







Animal control officer Michelle Smith got a call about a yelping dog behind a Home Depot. She climbed down a steep embankment to find a shih tzu, tangled in a mess of briars. But she looked more closely, she realized Goldie had a friend: a tiny kitten who was nursing at the dog’s side.















“I didn’t know what to think,” Smith told Fox News 10. “I was shocked and surprised and then of course, awww.”










“I think it would have been OK for the dog to walk down the hill,” Smith told Fox Carolina. “But it just didn’t want to leave the kitten”
The dog and kitten were taken to the Anderson County P.A.W.S. shelter, where they remained inseparable and the dog continued to care for the kitten as one of her own. Eventually, the pair were taken to a foster home — together, of course.




*


----------



## AprilT

Oh, Sea, how sweet is that, what a beautiful story.


----------



## Cookie

SeaBreeze, that is a beautiful story with a very happy ending.  Such a lovely little pair.  Thanks.


----------



## Kadee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Darcy

Accept me for who I am, not what I look like.

Thank you for this.


----------



## jujube

Those videos and stories have just made my day.  If we could just take some lessons from the animals maybe "human" kindness would be more prevalent.


----------



## jujube

View attachment 14690


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

I'm getting a toothache from all this sweetness.    Sweetly cuteness that is.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

I just broke a tooth.  :grin:


----------



## Jackie22

How cute....I live with a dog and cat all in the same house, they both walk around and pretend they do not see each other.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Cookie

Such beautiful pictures really cheer me up - thanks


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Debby

Awww!  Cute kitties and doggie and horsies and deerie(?) 

Well, got my 'awww' supplement for the day!  Thank you very much, I feel so much better now!


----------



## Glinda

Debby, this is cute as all git out!  Love it!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Helpin' a little buddy out in the snow.


----------



## Cookie

Sweet. Poor little horsy and (is that a sheep?)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sheep with a goat beard?


----------



## Cookie

ha ha ha ha....  you got me..... baby goat..... or short chubby adult goat...


----------



## jujube

Many years ago my daughter and her first husband had a chow who was very attached to the cat next door.  When they moved, he was inconsolable about losing his buddy so they had to buy him a kitten.  He took very good care of "his" kitten and they were the best of friends for years.


----------



## Cookie

Awwww, jujube, so sweet....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Monkey meets puppies for first time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jingles

Aww! That instinct in animals to nurture never fails to amaze me.
I've been saying it for years, and will keep saying it - us humans really need to learn from them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cat with kitty....er...puppy. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Sharing the warmth.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

Piglets are so cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze

SeaBreeze said:


>



Just saw their video.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

Glad I caught up on these. My favorite stuff!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Best buds.


----------



## RadishRose

LOL, my dog won't allow a squirrel in a tree in the yard, never mind on her head!


----------



## Debby

Such a cute picture.  They must be friends from the neighbourhood!


----------



## Falcon

Slim chance for this to happen around my house nor with my dog.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tiny abandoned kitten was rescued and adopted by a ferret family. :love_heart:


----------



## Linda

I love this whole thread!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

So sweet, those little angels.


----------



## Shalimar

I love this thread also. We have black squirrels living by our condo. Many people on the first floor feed them.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Karen99

Love this thread too...SeaBreeze...that's soo sweet 

:glitter-heart::thankyou1:


----------



## Shalimar

So adorable SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Keep Loving Everyone, Even the Squirrelly Ones*

Debby Cantlon, who plans to release Finnegan, the young squirrel, back into the wild, bottle-fed the infant squirrel after it was brought to her house. When Cantlon took in the tiny creature and began caring for him, she found herself with an unlikely nurse’s aide: her pregnant Papillion, Mademoiselle Giselle.

Finnegan was resting in a nest in a cage just days before Giselle was due to deliver her puppies. Cantlon and her husband watched as the dog dragged the squirrel’s cage twice to her own bedside before she gave birth. Cantlon was concerned, yet ultimately decided to allow the squirrel out and the inter-species bonding began. Finnegan rides a puppy mosh pit of sorts, burrowing in for warmth after feeding, eventually working his way beneath his new litter mates.

Two days after giving birth, mama dog Giselle allowed Finnegan to nurse; family photos and a videotape show her encouraging him to suckle alongside her litter of five pups. Now, Finnegan mostly uses a bottle, but still snuggles with his ‘siblings’ in amosh pitof puppies, rolling atop their bodies, and sinking in deeply for a nap. Finnegan and his new litter mates, five Papillion puppies, get along together as if they were meant to. MORAL OF THE STORY: Keep loving everyone, even the squirrelly ones.


----------



## Karen99

Cute to the max...loved this!

:rose:


----------



## RadishRose

Wonderful!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shalimar

So sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rescued piglet and kitten become best friends.  Short and sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BlunderWoman

I love these


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

Wonderful videos!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Debby, you made my day. Great video.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Debby

Doesn't that kitty look cozy!  And you've outdone yourself with all the wonderful animal friends videos Seabreeze.  Thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Guitarist




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gemma

I enjoyed this thread so much.  Animals are just amazing!


----------



## Debby

Oh Seabreeze!  That little dog is too adorable!  Thanks so much for sharing it here.  Reminds me of a little lady we had years ago named Pocket.  We called her that because....you guessed it, she just fit in a pocket.  Thanks for reminding me of her.:love_heart:


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, that choked me up beautifully. Thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## exwisehe

https://www.facebook.com/858573244259559/videos/934158906700992/


----------



## Ruthanne

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Guitarist




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## senile1

Here here!! A fine lesson for the world; thank you.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

Really enjoyed this post, thanks to all that contributed! Animals are such fun to watch.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

Animals can be smarter than people sometimes! They learn to get along even though they are different. Didn't realize orangutan lived till 60, makes me wonder why dogs have such short lives.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne

That is so sweet SB!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

20 year old adopted cat with new fur buddies.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Being a "mother hen" to frightened kittens in a storm.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Carla

That dog reminds me of "Alf", haha. Could have used him a few years ago when I used to push the kids when they were younger!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Always used to watch Alf Carla!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## phoenixrising

Is he an Aussiedoodle?


----------



## SeaBreeze

phoenixrising said:


> Is he an Aussiedoodle?



Not sure, think he's a Labradoodle.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## bluesunflower

We have had plenty of animals in our time cats, dogs etc, they were their to be of use, not for friendship. Of course no one should be unnecessarily cruel to any animal.


----------



## Debby

SeaBreeze said:


>




Such a cute pair!  I wonder if they became friends in the end or like my two, just ignore each other?

And thanks for the load of adorable photos SeaBreeze.  I love critters and pictures of them doing their 'critter' things.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

https://youtu.be/4v0J52FEHeU


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RubyK

What an enjoyable thread! Thanks for bumping it up, Seabreeze.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## angelica

How very cute!:love_heart: I love those photos very much!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pattypan

Thank you for this thread!  I love it.  It makes me happy.  Happy because of the innocent, gentle and beautiful bonds these animals have.  No judgement, hatred, or wars over weight, religion, color, politics, sex, or species.   And yet we say we're the intelligent species and they're just dumb animals.  I beg to differ. lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Callie

All of the videos are wonderful, but I love it when the orangutan falls over backwards.. That makes me laugh every time I watch it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

Love to watch those goats leaping around!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Butterfly

Oh no !  Another one of those "vicious" pitbulls!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pete

Debby said:


> Time for another feel good video



'Debby' friends not only come in different shapes and sizes 
but at times strangely different mental outlooks.

The night before I left my home in Alaska
my two closest friends stopped by to say goodby.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Smiling Jane

I keep laughing at that dog with the cat draped over his head. That's insanely funny.

We had some issues with separation anxiety and I had to use crates for my dogs. One of my cats always tried to get into the crate with the dog she loved but he obviously wasn't having any of it. She always slept curled up with him.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dragonlady

I just luv these "critter" pictures. I think animals are just amazing. Do some of these come from "Dodo". they have a marvelous collection of "critter". videos. When the kids were little and we lived in Orangevale, Ca., our house was the neighborhood ASPCA. We had a large variety of pets.  Thank you so much for posting these; they were marvelous


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha

Awwwww Seabreeze. You get me every time
These are just so darn adorable


----------



## SeaBreeze

Can you tell I'm an animal lover? :bigwink:


----------



## Keesha

SeaBreeze said:


> Can you tell I'm an animal lover? :bigwink:


Y-E-S!!! 
Me too! :grin:


----------



## Dragonlady

I just adore baby goats! They are so darned cute. Like the adults also.


----------



## Lara

I'm just finding this thread and scrolled over every page from the beginning. 

Heartwarming videos, stories, photos, on every page. Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher

German shepherd loves his little ducklings :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher

Bengal kitty & doberman cuddle


----------



## RadishRose

Pretty!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fmdog44

We need them as much as they need us.


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Keesha




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

So sweet!


----------



## rgp

They do make ya smile.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




 A very kind-heart-ed young woman....kudos to her. I wish her little friend well !!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

The two are so cute, such a close bond.


----------



## win231

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyvQ5tI_T8A


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


>


 I just love this thread.   I wish  could have a little pet....


----------



## Butterfly

Jim, couldn't you have a little dog or a cat?  A kitty wouldn't be much trouble at all.  I find animals to be very comforting and since I lost my Bonnie a couple weeks ago, my house has felt very empty and way too quiet.  I'm looking for another older doggie to give a retirement home to.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Butterfly said:


> Jim, couldn't you have a little dog or a cat?  A kitty wouldn't be much trouble at all.  I find animals to be very comforting and since I lost my Bonnie a couple weeks ago, my house has felt very empty and way too quiet.  I'm looking for another older doggie to give a retirement home to.



I agree Butterfly, of course it's up to Jim, but especially if my husband was no longer with me, I'd feel much comfort in having a pet to keep me company in my home.  I can't see ever being without one. :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim

I love animals.  All kinds and given an hour or so I would love a gopher.  The fact is I honestly no longer can properly care for one.  If I could, I'd have a little friend now.  Bless you for your thoughts and concern.  My  health situation is fragile.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rgp

SeaBreeze said:


>




 There is just something special about kids & their dogs..........I don't often use the word cute.....but this surely was. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## rgp

Some of these "friendships" are truly amazing ...... particularly when some are thought to be sworn enemies !

Must admit, I could sit & watch most of them for hours.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Apparently all raised together and inseparable!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## fuzzybuddy

I had a cat, Mikey. He'd wake me up at 5 AM, and meow to go outside. He'd run off into the woods. Later about 4-5 deer would amble by and Mikey was with them. He and this one deer would always be near each other. The deer would be bent down munching on grass inches away from where Mikey was lying down. When the deer moved Mikey moved, and visa versa. This lasted for well over a month. I don't know how they got together. Nor why they stopped. I regret that I didn't take pics or video-didn't think of it.


----------



## RadishRose

fuzzybuddy said:


> I had a cat, Mikey. He'd wake me up at 5 AM, and meow to go outside. He'd run off into the woods. Later about 4-5 deer would amble by and Mikey was with them. He and this one deer would always be near each other. The deer would be bent down munching on grass inches away from where Mikey was lying down. When the deer moved Mikey moved, and visa versa. This lasted for well over a month. I don't know how they got together. Nor why they stopped. I regret that I didn't take pics or video-didn't think of it.


That's so sweet, Fuzzy!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Baby Emus and Kangaroo


----------



## Ruthanne

SeaBreeze said:


> Baby Emus and Kangaroo


Oh how sweet is that!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Keesha




----------



## Pepper

Never saw this thread before!  It's sooooooo cute, I'm having a love attack!


----------



## Keesha

Surprise lol


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Catlady

That's a weird place to take a nap!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Born 3 days apart and best of friends.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Orphaned baby possum clings to dog.












https://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/3018/Woman-Finds-A-Baby-Possum-Clinging-To-Her-Dog-Twice-


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## win231

RadishRose said:


>


Any can that can turn down 3 snacks is very well fed.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## win231

RadishRose said:


>


LOL.  As long as the tiger isn't hungry.  Otherwise 3 bites of fresh ham.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pepper

@SeaBreeze 
Quack Quack
Woof Woof


----------



## Pepper

SeaBreeze said:


>


They have the same colors!  Love this!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## 911

*If people would treat each other the way some animals do, it would be a better world. *


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

> A chicken on a farm in Brazil cares for a litter of puppies as if she's their mother. She lets them sleep under her wings and she gets very protective over them if anyones approaches






https://www.sunnyskyz.com/happy-videos/10003/This-Chicken-Adopted-A-Litter-Of-Puppies


----------



## SeaBreeze

Elephant and caretaker in orphanage.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Dana

SeaBreeze said:


>


Now that's put a great big smile on my face


----------



## Dana

Such gorgeous pictures. Having a coffee break and really enjoying them, thank you!!!


----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## win231




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

(all videos on this forum can be watched in full screen, just click on bottom right icon)


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


>


Poor pooch, I feel sorry for it. You can see how despondent it was by it's eyes.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is utterly adorable.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------

